# The Falcons Are Back.. 2016



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*For those of us that like to follow the falcons each year, they are back. Mum is on her nest and dad further along the ridge.*


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been really looking forward to the falcons coming back. Fingers crossed for a good breeding year for them both


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Here's a link for anyone interested.*
*http://www.ntu.ac.uk/sustainability/biodiversity/falcons/index.html*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Great. perhaps spring is just around the corner


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wow is it that time already,fingers crossed for a stress free time for them and us.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I have put the link in my favourites bar. Thank you Janice.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Janice, lost the link with many others when trying to update to Windows 10.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Doesn't seem like two minutes since last time... thanks for the heads up Janice


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Janice.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Although i have seen them for 2 days running now, today was the first time i saw one in the nest. Just a little reminder for those who don't know, the first egg last year was laid on the 14th of March. So we still have quite a wait.*


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks the link, lets hope they do well this year. I always follow the Dyfi osprey project as well, that's very interesting.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

yey! thanks janice x


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Valanita said:


> I have put the link in my favourites bar. Thank you Janice.


mine is still in the favourites bar.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*9.35 and there is one up on the ledge. Second time it has been there this morning.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Two there now... lol*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Last one before i go out.*


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Fantastic, thanks for the reminder @JANICE199 - I was only thinking of them the other day


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for that. 
Back onto the favourites bar they go.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Things are looking promising, back in the nest this morning.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Both birds were at the nest this morning at 8.17. They had a tiff and flew off before i could get a picture. haha. Hope they will be back shortly. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Looking a bit wet this morning.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

One of them is there at the moment.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

that was a bit of a shock! went to nosey at the happenings on NTU.... camera one is at an unusual focus!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Here's a link to the Florida eagles for those that followed them last year....Sitting two eggs that are due to hatch anytime.Something to check out over the weeks while our lot are preparing to mate and nest.

http://dickpritchettrealestate.com/eagle-feed.html#


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

yeah! seen my first glimpse today.... well, i think its a falcon on the end of the ledge.....


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Janice. Enjoyed watching them last year.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks poohdog just saved it with falcons so I can watch both of them


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Both in the box this morning. Had another tiff and one flew away. lol *


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Eagles...One hatched one hatching...
http://dickpritchettrealestate.com/eagle-feed.html#


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The camera is zoomed on the ledge this morning. Only seen one of the birds today, but looking good.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*There is one falcon on the ledge now, and the camera is zoomed in again. Great to look at close up.*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *There is one falcon on the ledge now, and the camera is zoomed in again. Great to look at close up.*


Thanks for the "heads up" Janice ,its still there in close up


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Florida eagles 2 chicks been feed at the moment.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*There has only been one camera working over the weekend, ( the one on the nest), so i haven't seen any for a couple of days.*
*But caught this one just now.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*This one showed up just now, did a bit of housework then flew away.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*This one was about early today.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just checked on the baby eagles and there is only one, anyone see what happened.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The birds have been back at the nest every day, which is a good sign. I took these this morning. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I haven't forgotten this thread. *
*2 pictures i got this morning.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Janice, I did notice one of them there this morning, nice to see both of them.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

not looked for a few days.... there is a third, thermal imaging camera. thats should be good!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Both falcons there right now, one on the nest, other on the ledge. Thermal camera is rubbish unfortunately.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Charity said:


> Both falcons there right now, one on the nest, other on the ledge. Thermal camera is rubbish unfortunately.


so it is 
i was hoping we would see thermal chicks in the eggs..... thats not going to happen then!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

all i can see on the thermal camera is the lion face off the ledge


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Not long to go now.. Here are a few previous dates when first egg was laid.*

*March 14th 2012
March 21st 2013
March 16th 2014
March 14th 2015*


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh dear, somethings happened to camera 1. 
I wonder if they got fed up with being watched. 

False alarm,all sorted now.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

ooh, one in the nest, one on the ledge ---- exciting!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> ooh, one in the nest, one on the ledge ---- exciting!!!


*I have been watching them lol... The one in the nest has been there for a long time this morning.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*First egg has arrived at about 5.58 am this morning.. Great news.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Brilliant news


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *First egg has arrived at about 5.58 am this morning.. Great news.*


Brilliant news.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooray!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wonderful 

Now the laptop will be on most of the time for the next 6 weeks or so.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Yayyyy now the worry begins


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*For anyone with facebook this group keeps up to date with lots of pics. *
*https://www.facebook.com/groups/nottinghamntufalconcam/?fref=nf*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*It was asked in the FB group this morning if the birds are the same pair returning each year, so i messaged NTU and this is their reply.*

*" It's unlikey that it will be the same pair. As the nest has been in use for a number of years and none of the birds have been ringed we can not be certain. It may be that one or other of the previous adults has returned. There is discussion that adults do alternate established nest sites over the years. That would certainly help with the genetics!*


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

It was laid earlier than that showing up on the new heat camera....This was taken around 4am.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

raebhoop said:


> It was laid earlier than that showing up on the new heat camera....This was taken around 4am.


*You are right, the egg was actually laid at 2.07am.. There is a video of it being laid on facebook. *


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

3 of the last 5 yrs - the first egg laid on the 14th march.... nature is amazing!!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

ooh and just looked, the egg is all alone in the nest, the thermal camera detects some heat  

ignore me, the white blob i think i can see cant be the egg.... not in the right place :Muted


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fingers crossed we should have the 2nd egg sometime today. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Egg number 2 has just been laid. *


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Egg number 2 has just been laid. *


Thanks for that info  I had a look in lastnight around 10pm and there was no bird to be seen ,the egg did show a slight glow on the thermal camera
Thankfully next time I looked she was back on the nest.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, I missed it, looked about an hour ago and there was still one.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fingers crossed, the next one should be here on the 18th. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A close up of mum, taken just now. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*And another one with her eggs. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Still waiting for egg number 3 to arrive... I'm going to have a guess that we will have it between 6 and 7 pm today.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Egg number 3 arrived last night at 21,34 pm... This pic was taken this morning at 5.57am.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

soooooo........ 3 eggs or more????


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> soooooo........ 3 eggs or more????


*Hopefully there will be another egg, going by past years. Next one, ( if there is going to be more) should be tomorrow. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Still only 3 eggs at the moment. *


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

and the thermal camera not working (wasnt yesterday too)
i hope they get it mended.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A close up of mum taken just now... She has been very restless this morning.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Egg number 4 has arrived...Not a very flattering photo of Mrs P.... lol *


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

all 4 eggs uncovered


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Did last year's all survive OK?


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

ive just looked on the NTU website to remind me!
yes!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Charity said:


> Did last year's all survive OK?





Charity said:


> Did last year's all survive OK?


Yes,all survived.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Shouldn't someone warn the Pigeons of Nottingham of what is coming?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Lovely to see the eggs, many thanks for posting the pics, Janice. I didn't realise they were such a bright colour.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

beautiful sun on the nests this morning. the thermal image camera is glowing!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*We have a long wait until the babies arrive, i want to see them now... lol *


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *We have a long wait until the babies arrive, i want to see them now... lol *


you impatient person you!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

1st egg at Derby Cathedral


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> 1st egg at Derby Cathedral


*Sheffield now have 4 eggs. *


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

notts falcons, two birds in camera shot


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> notts falcons, two birds in camera shot


*You mean these two? lol *


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *You mean these two? lol *


last year you explained in detail how i could do that! but im still incapable


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I ve just taken this, the camera was on close up... Only another 18 days to go and these will be the babies we have been waiting for. *


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I ve just taken this, the camera was on close up... Only another 18 days to go and these will be the babies we have been waiting for. *


were they nice and warm through the thermal camera?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> were they nice and warm through the thermal camera?


*I didn't look, sorry. lol *


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I didn't look, sorry. lol *


well!!!!!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

its noisy there this morning, i assumed a fire alarm check, but its going on for a long time.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have our first egg at the Osprey nest at Manton Bay

http://www.ospreys.org.uk/webcam/


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> We have our first egg at the Osprey nest at Manton Bay
> 
> http://www.ospreys.org.uk/webcam/


*Thank you for the link, i will be watching them as well as the falcons.*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

And introducing the Bournemouth peregrines. They've also got four eggs.

http://www.bournemouthperegrines.org.uk/


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just watched the other bird at Nottingham take over nesting duties and the one on the nest flex wings and fly off.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just been watching the eagles, They'll be gone in a few days.

http://dickpritchettrealestate.com/eagle-feed.html#


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I love watching storks

http://wildliferomania.com/live/barza-alba-carpinis/

http://bocianybolec.pl/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Charity said:


> I love watching storks
> 
> http://wildliferomania.com/live/barza-alba-carpinis/
> 
> http://bocianybolec.pl/


Thank you, I'll never get any work done.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Charity said:


> I love watching storks /QUOTE]
> 
> They have two eggs now,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Not long to go now. Mum still doing her thing, lol. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fingers crossed, today we should see the first baby.. That's going by last year. *


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Fingers crossed, but it's going to be a cold day, so may be it will hang on a bit longer


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The first baby is here..*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bang on time lol 

Another precious little peregrine enters the world - what great news


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Not a very good look but you can just see the baby. *


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Saw him or her, lovely.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*2nd baby is here now.... I wonder if number 3 will arrive like last year. *


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

being fed!!

ETA there appeared to be just 3 chicks.... yet there were 4 eggs... do my eyes play tricks on me?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I can't see the 4th egg either. Let's hope the babies are on top of it.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Here is the 4th egg, being used as a pillow... haha *


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3 chicks now having supper.

Hopefully egg 4 will hatch tomorrow


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Is that someone else's baby chick in the front waiting to be supper.


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

End of another long day...especially if you're a pigeon.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Feeding time this morning. Egg number 4 is still there. *


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She's just fed three chicks pigeon. One chick was lying on its back and couldn't get up after, then she came and sat on them so hope he's OK


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

noushka05 said:


> Another precious little peregrine enters the world - what great news


If you're a Pigeon not so much


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mum and Dad have gone off. I think I saw four little heads but not sure. She was pecking the last shell a while ago.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Charity said:


> Mum and Dad have gone off. I think I saw four little heads but not sure. She was pecking the last shell a while ago.


*Yes 4th baby came a little while ago. All here safe and sound.*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Wish I didn't keep thinking about the fact that the 'dinner' could also have a family waiting some where.  Definitely four now.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*4 babies, you will need to zoom in. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I managed to get this, at 6.30 this morning after feeding. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Food fight at 2.30pm today.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Food fight at 2.30pm today.*


who won?


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

They don't need too much of that white stuff now the chicks have hatched.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Four lovely little faces (and beaks) having their breakfast this morning. Poached pigeon again. I was watching Mum earlier and she was desperately trying not to nod off, her eyes kept closing and her head dropping then she'd jerk it up but finally succumbed to a very short snooze.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*It seems the pair we have this year love to shout at each other.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

parent is stood between the camera and the chicks! im assuming they are being fed.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A couple i got this morning.*


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

All seems well...


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Gets rid of some feral pigeons too. Pity there are no Peregrines nesting in Tavistock. The ferals there continuously get into the market hall & poop on the stall holders stock.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have just checked the Bournemouth falcons and they (though only seen one) have babies too, can't see how many.

http://www.bournemouthperegrines.org.uk/


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

Blimey...I'm not alone at the crack of dawn....sky lightening in the distance and she's wide awake already.Some poor pigeon is gonna have a rough breakfast.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are growing well by the look of it. Fidgety little blighters. Hopefully should be warmer soon.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just seen the Bournemouth babies while there Mum had popped out. There are three as far as I can see.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bath has 3 babies
http://upp.hawkandowl.org/bath-peregrines/bath-st-johns-church-peregrine-live-web-cam-2016/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I see the Storks have 5 eggs.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Bath has 3 babies
> http://upp.hawkandowl.org/bath-peregrines/bath-st-johns-church-peregrine-live-web-cam-2016/


That looks a long way up!

The Bournemouth falcons have three babies and an unhatched egg. They're just having afternoon tea.

http://www.bournemouthperegrines.org.uk/


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

No eggs yet for the Manchester falcons  and the RSPB webcam is down at the moment

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ible-pictures-show-peregrine-falcons-11263361


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

late lunch? early tea?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A couple i captured this morning.. I love the first one, mum is shielding the babies from the wind.*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yet another falcon's nest at Aylesbury. I'm getting to feel really sorry for pigeons. 

http://www.aylesburyperegrine.org.uk/overhead cam.htm


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A few feathers were flying around this morning.*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Both parents in the nest tonight looking after the babies.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The chicks are now finding their way around the nest box. Little dumpling they are too.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Adult feathers starting to appear on the wings.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The Bournemouth chicks are being ringed today so there's no webcam.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Haven't they grown! *


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They look great and are really getting quite active now.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

What's been on the menu so far? Standard Pigeon fare or have there been any "wildcards"? I know last year there were a couple of Gulls.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Ospreys have 2 chicks hatched out.

http://www.ospreys.org.uk/webcam


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We now have 3 baby Storks  those long legs are been very careful try to sit on them.

http://bocianybolec.pl/

on Cam 1.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> We now have 3 baby Storks  those long legs are been very careful try to sit on them.
> 
> http://bocianybolec.pl/
> 
> on Cam 1.


wow! just WOW!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

And for something slightly smaller, baby bluetits

http://www.wildlifeaid.org.uk/webcams/webcam-3


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Haven't they grown! *


They sure have. Super you can get screen shots for us to see, Janice.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Today one of the chicks decided to venture outside of the nest. *


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Luckily not on the ledge though.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Valanita said:


> Luckily not on the ledge though.


give them time, I'm sure they'll give us few grey hair in the next few weeks.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh great it's panic time.I can only see one,hope they are just on a wander.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

none there now!


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

All there now, I think...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

There gone again


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> There gone again


*2 are back in the nest now. They are enjoying getting about lately. *


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mom/Dad's there at the moment, no sign of the babies  this years seems as if they are going to be trouble.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is scary, can only see one. What's happening!!!. :Jawdrop

The Bournemouth ones are on a wander too.
http://www.bournemouthperegrines.org.uk/

Edit: 10 minutes later, nest empty.

I am such a worrier :Nailbiting


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The babies are all there, we just can't see them at the moment. As for worrying, one of the little darlings got up onto the ledge yesterday. Little bugger. lol *


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's good, I thought there had been a 'lemmings' event overnight. Phew!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*3 of the 4 are being fed outside of the box. *


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *3 of the 4 are being fed outside of the box. *


Thanks for the updates Janice,every time I look at least one is missing, so I'm always glad to see your update posts


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

buffie said:


> Thanks for the updates Janice,every time I look at least one is missing, so I'm always glad to see your update posts


 *Thank you. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*All 4 there this morning for breakfast... *


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just been watching all babies have now gone for a walk, leaving Mom/Dad to finish off breakfast.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The oldest is starting to look very grown up.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Camera 1 has been turned to face the other way. Here is where the babies waltz off to. lol *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Again the camera was changed, and the little darling really are getting about..*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Camera 1 has been turned to face the other way. Here is where the babies waltz off to. lol *


Just been to have a look and all 4 seem to be in view along the ledge ,what a difference having the camera moving from one view to another.


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Parent came back this morning with fresh pigeon. One baby promptly took the head and went off on his own.*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Baby storks are doing well

http://bocianybolec.pl/


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

i have to say i've been disappointed in the thermal camera. i hope the footage the uni got has been useful to their research.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Charity said:


> Baby storks are doing well
> 
> http://bocianybolec.pl/


They are aren't they, it will be getting very crowded on that nest soon.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I took these this morning. Only one turned up for breakfast, no wonder he's getting so all grown up. lol *


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

For those who like storks, here's a black one.

http://unavitaverde.net/black-stork-online/


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well not seen much of the babies the last few days. But i did manage to see one fly off of the ledge this morning. *


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Didn't "like" because one flew of the ledge,just a thank you for confirming what I had suspected as I hadn't seen much of them either.
Hope they all have a safe journey to adulthood.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Update.. 3 of the 4 were there earlier. The picture isn't very good, but one parent and 1 youngster at the end of the ledge and 2 in the nest. There is another adult that keeps dive bombing them. Not sure if it's the other parent or outsider.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Taken at 2.45 today.. still only 3 for dinner. *


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

quick! lookie now!!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

fingers crossed this worked... used 'snipping tool' to capture it

whooo whooo i feeel so smug!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

kathryn773 said:


> fingers crossed this worked... used 'snipping tool' to capture it
> 
> whooo whooo i feeel so smug!


Is that 4 youngsters or is one an adult ,its difficult to tell.
The one at the far end of the ledge is definitely an adult,I saw it take off a minute ago


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

i cant tell adults from juveniles, only if i can see fluffy bits.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Looks like it is 3 + an adult as there is an adult feeding one of the younsters now.


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

There just seems to be one juvenile holding back now...I watched it flapping it's wings up and down the ledge but it seems frightened to take off.An adult fed it about two hours ago...but if it doesn't fly soon it will be abandoned.Then maybe hunger will encourage flight. Hopefully there is nothing wrong with its wings.


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

Just been watching two juveniles...one just trotted passed the camera....But worryingly this one has a possible broken leg...it keeps raising it's left foot and is hobbling badly with the leg all stiff...probably a bad landing.No problem at the moment but there is no chance catching it's own prey with one leg....not good.....Shame we can't tell which is which.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Any more news, I haven't manage to see them for a couple of days. What a shame about the one with the bad leg, don't suppose he can be caught now. Doesn't look good for him.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*What i can make out so far. People are aware that one chick has a limp. it could be just bruised but not more than that so far. If anyone is on facebook, this is the group to follow.*
*https://www.facebook.com/groups/nottinghamntufalconcam/?fref=nf*

*Here is a picture i just got of 2 chicks side by side. It reminded me of torvill and dean's bolero. *


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *What i can make out so far. People are aware that one chick has a limp. it could be just bruised but not more than that so far. If anyone is on facebook, this is the group to follow.*
> *https://www.facebook.com/groups/nottinghamntufalconcam/?fref=nf*
> 
> *Here is a picture i just got of 2 chicks side by side. It reminded me of torvill and dean's bolero. *


Again many thanks for the update Janice


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Janice, fingers crossed for the poorly one.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Does anyone know what that is on the ledge further along.....looks a bit worrying.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Is the one on the ledge a baby? Have the others flown?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think they have all gone now but the Norwich chicks are still here
http://upp.hawkandowl.org/norwich-peregrines/norwich-cathedral-peregrine-live-web-cam-2016/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The baby Storks are doing well.

http://bocianybolec.pl/#kamera


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok an update, this is as much as i know. Yesterday the baby with the bad leg was still about and being fed by mum. Also, it " seems" that the leg is getting better. Will update when i find out more. *


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Janice................


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

camera not working this morning "server not found"


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> camera not working this morning "server not found"


*All working now..*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Who likes owls?

http://www.dorsetwildlifetrust.org.uk/raptorcam.html


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Charity said:


> Who likes owls?
> 
> http://www.dorsetwildlifetrust.org.uk/raptorcam.html


Thanks.... I love Barn Owls...I've just saved the link,

Both parents in the box at the moment


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*For anyone who has been following the Norwich falcons some sad news. The Hawk and Owl trust posted this message.*

*" It is with regret this morning that the Hawk and Owl Trust has to announce that Chick 43 who fledged yesterday morning was later found dead within the Cathedral grounds. We are currently looking into the exact cause of her death, however all the latest information regarding this matter can be found in our latest press release by following the link below, thank you. As of the morning of the 10th June, the remaining three chicks are still in the nest."*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh dear, that is such a shame, poor thing.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thats sad news, lets hope the other three do well...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The falcon at nottingham that has the bad leg, was seen there yesterday being fed by one of the adults. *


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

*"I told them Uncle Arthur hadn't run off with that seagull!"*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*This has been a very interesting year regarding the falcons at Nottingham and Norwich.*
*As you know, i posted regarding the problems Norwich had. It seems a new female falcon was the problem.*
*Now it seems we have a new male and our female interested in out nest at Nottingham. I will try and get permission to give a proper update.*
*But wouldn't it be great if we had another lot of eggs?  Although it's not likely.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The baby Storks are getting big.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Haven't looked at these for a while, the black storks, growing big. They look like Emu. 

http://unavitaverde.net/black-stork-online/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They are aren't they, the two nest are doing well not as big though


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Imagine having these for your garden birds. This is really sweet and funny.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

That little boy was lovely, not sure I'd be as brave.


----------

